# pas de son sur un iBook G4 sous Xubuntu



## jerG (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, tout est à peu près dit dans le titre. 

Précisions : 

L'iBook est un G4, 1 GHz équipé de 768 Mo avec un DD de 40 Go. 
Xubuntu est le seul système installé (installation à partir d'un alternate CD version 7.10, le live CD foire). J'ai mis à jour le système vers 8.04 via le gestionnaire de mise à jour. Hormis l'absence de son (que ce soit sous xubuntu 7.10 ou 8.04) tout semble fonctionner correctement. Dans le menu "son" des paramètres de Xfce je ne peu rien régler

Je précise qu'il n'y avait pas de problème de son lorsqu'il tournait sous OS X. L'iBook fait toujours "dong" au démarrage mais devient muet après...

Si quelqu'un peu éclairer ma lanterne, je suis nouveau sous linux et je sèche. Est-ce un problème purement matériel ou dois-je installer autre chose???

D'avance merci

P.S. : j'espère que le sujet n'a pas déjà  été abordé...


----------



## gagarts (10 Octobre 2008)

salut ! jette un oeil ici, sait-on jamais !
http://blog.effraie.org/post/2006/11/05/Edgy-PPC-carte-son-workaround
perso, ça m'a aidé sous 8.04 avec un G3 et ça a été testé sous 7.04 sur un G4 (des ibook, tous les deux !) donc à mon avis... tu peux tester sans risque !

Encore un grand merci à Effraie pour son aide !


----------



## jerG (11 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ton aide (et aussi à Effraie!)
La manipulation fonctionne, l'ibook a retrouvé sa voix!


----------



## gagarts (11 Octobre 2008)

cool !
bonne continuation sous Xubuntu !
et fais-toi plaisir !


----------

